# FREE ladies outdoor clinic



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You folks probably received this already, but it's may be woth it for those that don't know!









(Having trouble viewing this email? View it as a Web page.)

For immediate release: August 22, 2013

Learn a hobby at free Women’s Fishing Clinic in Panama City Beach

Learn the skills to successfully cast your line into the sea by attending the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) Women’s Fishing Clinic in Panama City Beach on Saturday, Sept. 7.
Participants will not only take home a lifelong hobby, they will leave with a new appreciation for the marine environment. They will learn the basics of environmental stewardship, fishing ethics, angling skills, safety and the vulnerability of Florida’s marine ecosystems in a fun, laid-back atmosphere. 
The free, day-long clinic is from 9 a.m. until 5 p.m. at St. Andrews State Park, 4607 State Park Lane, in Panama City Beach. Advance registration is required, and the event is capped at 20 participants.
Lessons include knot tying, cast netting, rod-and-reel rigging, boating safety, how to be a responsible marine resource steward, marine fish and habitat identification, catch-and-release techniques and more.
If conditions allow, women will have the opportunity to practice their newly learned skills by fishing from a pier. This event is a catch-and-release activity. All participants must have a valid recreational saltwater fishing license unless exempt. Saltwater fishing licenses can be purchased at your local tackle shop or online. Learn more by visiting MyFWC.com/License.
Fishing equipment and bait will be provided during the clinic, but participants are encouraged to bring their own gear.
To register or get more information, please email Jennifer Saranzak at [email protected], or call 352-543-9219, ext. 216.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Single guys ... pay attention. You might want to sign up for this. Could be some keepers there.


----------

